# SCSI Ultra 160 - SCSI Ultra 320



## rajan (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe einen SCSI Ultra 160 Kontroller und eine Platte mit SCSI Ultra 320.

Kann ich die Platte mit dem 160er Kontroller einbauen oder gibt das Probleme?

Danke
Rajan


----------



## melmager (25. Oktober 2003)

Und wie es Probleme gibt  (kleiner Scherz)
Die Platte läuft - aber nicht so schnell wie sie könnte


----------



## rajan (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo melmager!

Das dachte ich mir schon.
Der Vorteil ist das die Platte aber schneller laufen könnte.
Wenn ich mal eine schnellere Karte bekomme kann ich die Platte weiter verwenden.


Danke
Rajan


----------

